# Hip joint replacement



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Never thought I would see a medical question other than livestock but I’m going to ask one . I found out a couple weeks ago that I have to get a total hip replacement or I guess you would say a hip joint replaced . Just curious as to how soon some of you that has had this done were able to get back on a tractor and how soon you were able to handle any weight (loading and unloading a truck or feeding cattle back to doing your everyday work) ? Trying to see what I need to make some arrangements for.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my students had a hip joint replaced at 70+ and was back in the saddle in about four months.

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kyfred said:


> Never thought I would see a medical question other than livestock but I'm going to ask one . I found out a couple weeks ago that I have to get a total hip replacement or I guess you would say a hip joint replaced . Just curious as to how soon some of you that has had this done were able to get back on a tractor and how soon you were able to handle any weight (loading and unloading a truck or feeding cattle back to doing your everyday work) ? Trying to see what I need to make some arrangements for.


So when are you in for surgery Fred?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

I had a hip joint replacement back in March of 2016 about the middle of the month. By June I was doing most things. This was put in from the rear. Many doctors have changed to going in from the front as healing is faster they claim.

But no matter it takes time for bone to fill and really get attached to the man made parts. I know someone that had to have it redone because it just stayed loose on bone. So follow doctors direction. It really helped my pain and mobility,I would do it all again if I had to.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Oct 2 VOL on standby dr said it may be sooner if anyone in front of me cancels out for another dr


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Fred, I had my left hip done in 2003. It was "from the rear". I was back on the tractor in 6 weeks, and back to feeding the OWB in 9-10 weeks, and doing most anything I wanted to do by 12 weeks. To anyone reading this, and considering this proceedure, all I can say is "Git 'er done!", life is sooo much better afterward!
HTH, Dave
PS: Had left knee done in 2007, and right knee done in 2010. Right hip is still "original" and holding up well!


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've had two friends get theirs done over the last two years and the one piece of advice I could recommend from listening to them is when you get it done do what the therapist tells you. The one guy did everything stretched that all the exercises and it took him about three months but he's better than he ever was before. The other guy felt great after 2 days and started doing everything he thought of doing without doing much of the exercises and he never fully healed and is still dealing with pain


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Aaroncboo said:


> I've had two friends get theirs done over the last two years and the one piece of advice I could recommend from listening to them is when you get it done do what the therapist tells you. The one guy did everything stretched that all the exercises and it took him about three months but he's better than he ever was before. The other guy felt great after 2 days and started doing everything he thought of doing without doing much of the exercises and he never fully healed and is still dealing with pain


Definitely advise to take to heart!
Dave


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Shetlands comment about one original hip made me remember my cousins comments about if the second one was bothering me. He just had one done May 1 and his older brother had one done just after July 4th. But all 3 of us so far are only hurting on the one side and not thinking about the other one.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Just make sure they install a grease zerk. That seems to be commonly overlooked these days 

My neighbor had her second knee replaced this week and she's down for 6 weeks.

I can't stress it enough...do exactly what the doctors and therapists tell you in recovery. If they tell you to watch 6 hours of My Little Pony episodes every day, then that's what you do. Last year my dad had open heart surgery at 58 yrs old and did not follow the doctor's directions after he went home. It landed him back on the surgery table for corrective surgery and he died very suddenly and unexpectedly 6 hrs after that surgery. He left behind 8 kids and a wife who's been a homemaker her entire life. I'm still angry about it. So for the love of God, follow their damn directions. Your life can literally depend on it.

You may have seen that billboard that says "This year, thousands of men will die from stubbornness," and it's absolutely true. Though, I got a big chuckle when I saw a picture of one and somebody had spray painted on it "No we won't."


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Mom had both knees done. The first knee she had somebody help her do the required stretches after the surgery, the second one she did alone. The second time her "good enough" didn't meet the requirements set down by the doctor. Guess which knee isn't as good as it could be?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Dad has had his replaced twice. first one may have had 25 years of use, wasn't worn in the least bit, however the metal fingers that held the plastic cup in place broke. Second uses a bigger ball and socket to increase wear area. Less than a month he was up around and back to mostly a normal routine although it also wasn't farming season.

So Dads had the same hip done twice, and has had a knee replaced. his opinion is hips are a piece of cake. My uncles had two knees replaced. he put the second off till he couldn't stand the sound of bone grinding on bone any longer.

Been told the same by my PT, live with bad knees as long as you can cause the only thing worse than having a knee replaced is a shoulder replacement.

Unfortunately its a toss up whether my knees crap out first or the right shoulder which is worn enough its visibly lower than the left.

My hips are in great shape per numerous lumbar MRI's.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a hip replaced in September...3 or 4 years ago...can't remember which. I never think about it. Just do it, do the rehab and move on.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

My cousin just had an elbow replacement. Stepped off a curb and shattered her elbow. They must have figured it's easier to deal with the replacement rather than the rehab and putting up with pain an non-fully-functional joint. Hearing about hers made me get a case of the hibbiddy-jibbiddies. Dunno how it'll affect her cycling interests just yet.
She's 29.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Been told the same by my PT, live with bad knees as long as you can cause the only thing worse than having a knee replaced is a shoulder replacement.
> 
> Unfortunately its a toss up whether my knees crap out first or the right shoulder which is worn enough its visibly lower than the left.
> 
> My hips are in great shape per numerous lumbar MRI's.


Couldn't disagree more! I have had both knees replaced, and no problems with either! Also, had left hip replaced, and the recovery was no worse for the knees than for the hip! Had all 3 operations in late fall, and was back to 100% by start of spring work! I've said before , and will say again, "Git 'er done!", and do the PT as prescribed. Dave


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Hayjosh said:


> Just make sure they install a grease zerk. That seems to be commonly overlooked these days
> 
> My neighbor had her second knee replaced this week and she's down for 6 weeks.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your Dad. 
I joking told the dr I wanted a model with a grease fitting. He didn't seem to know what I was talking about so I shut up lol .


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Couldn't disagree more! I have had both knees replaced, and no problems with either! Also, had left hip replaced, and the recovery was no worse for the knees than for the hip! Had all 3 operations in late fall, and was back to 100% by start of spring work! I've said before , and will say again, "Git 'er done!", and do the PT as prescribed. Dave


All depends I suppose, it was a miserable SOB far as recovery for both my dad and uncle. Have a aging magician in the area, he had both done at the same time and was up and around in no time. Depends a lot I suppose on the surgeon, brand of joint possibly and just how wore and irritated everything is before the surgery.

I had a meniscus repaired last year, standard opiod painkillers don't work for me, might as well be eating Skittles, first four days was a nightmare.


----------

